# Vista boot from partition



## maupiti (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, i have a problem with my Vista...

I have an ACer Extensa 5620 and i had Vista preinstalled, and I have no dvd or anything like that, but a partiotion somewhere... My question would be how to reinstall my Vista from that partition, or should I download the dvd with torrent, and use my legal cdkey?

Please help me


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2008)

when you boot their should be a button usually an FXX button that will boot from the recovery partition and allow you to reinstall if its a dell the option is in the recovery menu you can get to this by repeatedly hitting F8 before the windows loading bar and the recovery option will be in that menu


----------

